# Reparar lámpara de emergencia nes lighting (nes-2867)



## anymex (Ene 23, 2013)

tengo una lamparas nes lighting modelo nes-2867 la cual tengo tirada en casa y quiero darle vida nuevamente.



lampara mes lighter por arnoldo fuentes, en Flickr
el circuito es este 



DSC_0028 por arnoldo fuentes, en Flickr



DSC_0029 por arnoldo fuentes, en Flickr



DSC_0030 por arnoldo fuentes, en Flickr



DSC_0031 por arnoldo fuentes, en Flickr
por el supongo que el problema es ese transistor y la resistencia

el trancistor es un TPT5690(http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/106151/ETC/TPT5609.html) pienso sustituir lo por un c2236(http://www.datasheetarchive.com/c2236 transistor-datasheet.html) que es el que tengo a la mano, no se si sea buena elección y si tengo que cambiar solamente el transistor o también las resistencias asociadas al ser un transistor distinto.

la resistencia no la puedo identificar solo veo cafe negro negro negro, esta resistencia mide 1.6Ω 



resistencia r3 nes lighter por arnoldo fuentes, en Flickr
alguna idea que mas puedo hacer?

PD: en que mas les puede ayudar para que me puedan ayudar mas facilmente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2013)

lo primero es verificar que la bateria este buena ,con carga , si cambias el transistor fijate que coinsidan los terminales , la r esta bien y no hace falta cambiar el valor de nada


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> lo primero es verificar que la bateria este buena ,con carga , si cambias el transistor fijate que coinsidan los terminales , la r esta bien y no hace falta cambiar el valor de nada



Como esa resistencia sufrió alguna que otra recalentada yo sería de la idea de re-soldarla para garantizar su buen contacto


----------



## anymex (Ene 23, 2013)

desmonte y volvi a montar la resistencia para medirla creo que eso vale por re-soldarla, ya cambie el transistor y a comensado a cargar la bateria, ahora el problema creo que es la bateria alguna idea si se puden areglar? o tengo que remplazarla?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2013)

si una idea hay , mira este hilo ,por la bateria de gel,que son las baterias que usan las luces de emergencias 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/tutorial-recuperar-baterias-gel-18873/


----------

